# Looking for surf fishing tips for Bolivar/ Crystal Beach area in late Sep



## bdclayton (Jul 24, 2015)

I am planning on making a week trip to the Bolivar/ Crystal Beach area in late Sep and looking for tips on Surf Fishing. What Bait? What Methods? What gear? Time of day? Etc. Any information would be helpful. Im interested in catching anything I can keep and eat lol.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Bro, as the LORD allows I'm gonna live on the coast every Saturday from late Sept. to the second weekend of November. All that's really needed to kick off the fun is 2-3 back-to-back cool fronts....

*Bait:* Redfish love cullet mullet; Flounder (which begin their run when the Reds do) will grab a 3-5" live finger mullet. Sting rays seem to be abundant then, too. One night I was 8 for 8 with sizeable bull reds I also landed a couple Flounder door mats (and about 14 stingrays; thinking the first 3 or 4 were Flounder). Just mentioning this in case you're fiushing in the dark.

*Methods:* I wade to second sand bar and will pitch one bait simply into the deep part between the 2nd & 3rd sandbar. Second long rod out I'll toss to the backside of the 3rd sand bar. But once the reds really begin to move, I've caught them between 1st and 2nd sand bar. Have been blessed where the action was so quick I could not/would not fish with more than one rod out.

*Gear:* 'Dance with the one that brung ya.' Take what you have. I use bait casters with 30 - 40lb. test, but 17 lb. test will suffice. At night I'll put out 2-3 rods (9'6" - to 12' rods) with Daiwa Sealine or Okuma Convector, or a Penn anything. I make my own long rod rigs. PM me and I can send you a .PDF of the rig.

*Time of day:* day time, evening, night-time, early morning (try an all-nighter). Preference is a 4-tide day, but I work M-F so I get a 4-tide Saturday if it's what's on the docket. Sunday I do worship.

*One other suggestion:* Use a cast night and pick up a few large mullet. Rig them live. When the fall run is on, and if the winds and water clarity is favorable, IT can happen.

Just my two sense worth. Great luck to you and yours. Rips some lips!


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*JPG of my redfish rig*

Found a .JPG of the rig I use. The rigs in the picture could likely use some tweaking.


----------



## Release One (Jun 9, 2015)

Wade out to the 2nd bar and throw some top water lures. Guys were catching trout today with top water stuff. good to see some trout mixed in close. Yellow and white was working today.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

When you get down there look for areas with a lot of shell washed up on the beach. Most of the beach up there is just sand, but as you drive down you will notice spots with more shell than others, key in to those spots. If there are shells on the beach than there are shells in the water. Reds and drum feed on clams, oysters, and other mollusks, and if you can find fresh broken shells on the beach it's a sure sign that reds or drum have been in the area recently. In September I like to use fresh cut mullet, and the surf is usually full of them that time of the year, or fresh jumbo shrimp. If you only want eating fish and are not worried about shark's, than I would suggest using a simple 3-way mono leader with 5/0 to 7/0 circle hooks. They have served me well over the years and they are simple and cheep to make. If you have any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## shoeless (Jun 2, 2015)

Cool, thanks guys! I'm a newbie too, every bit of knowledge helps.


----------



## bdclayton (Jul 24, 2015)

What type of top water baits work good out there? Im used to buzz baits and spooks or pop baits.


----------



## bdclayton (Jul 24, 2015)

sharkchum said:


> When you get down there look for areas with a lot of shell washed up on the beach. Most of the beach up there is just sand, but as you drive down you will notice spots with more shell than others, key in to those spots. If there are shells on the beach than there are shells in the water. Reds and drum feed on clams, oysters, and other mollusks, and if you can find fresh broken shells on the beach it's a sure sign that reds or drum have been in the area recently. In September I like to use fresh cut mullet, and the surf is usually full of them that time of the year, or fresh jumbo shrimp. If you only want eating fish and are not worried about shark's, than I would suggest using a simple 3-way mono leader with 5/0 to 7/0 circle hooks. They have served me well over the years and they are simple and cheep to make. If you have any other questions feel free to ask.


I am interested in catching anything while I am down there. I have fished off shore before on rigs but really looking forward to doing some surf fishing on this trip. I moved from South Arkansas to middle Missouri so Im adjusting to even the differences of fishing these two states but most of what I know of fishing is all fresh water so trying to learn anything I can about the Surf fishing. Thanks for all the information.


----------

